# Krylon spray paint



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Has anyone used this brand to spray the backside/outside of their tank with a stone type color ?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Outside of the tank? I don't think you'd have any problems - other than the typical paint on glass problems (do light coats to avoid runs).

I used krylon fusion to paint PVC diy filter intakes and outlets black - and those are _inside_ my tank, with no issues.


----------

